# Wait.. So how do you know when the shop restocks?



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

I wanna try catching one but idk how.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2015)

The staff will tell us.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Usually will come with Bell Tree Directs. I don't think that the admins restock without notice, at least usually.


----------



## kassie (Feb 19, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Usually will come with Bell Tree Directs. I don't think that the admins restock without notice, at least usually.



They do. Two (?) peaches, a cyan letter, a pink letter and I believe a chocolate cake were restocked without notice.

But yeah, your best chances of catching one will be waiting for a Bell Tree Direct. Happens every few months.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 20, 2015)

Do they tell people the time like in blah blah hours/min, we will restock blah? Or its just they say ok restock and BAM, the items been restocked?


----------



## Prabha (Feb 20, 2015)

Ah ok. Really want another chocolate cake without having to pay like 3k >~<


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> Do they tell people the time like in blah blah hours/min, we will restock blah? Or its just they say ok restock and BAM, the items been restocked?


Recently there have been countdowns for when the Direct comes. You'll see.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Recently there have been countdowns for when the Direct comes. You'll see.



On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard is it to get a collectable from a restock?


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 20, 2015)

Prabha said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard is it to get a collectable from a restock?



Pretty difficult.. I waited for countdown once and once it was restocked, I put some in my cart to check out... the next second, theyre all gone XD


----------



## Prabha (Feb 20, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Pretty difficult.. I waited for countdown once and once it was restocked, I put some in my cart to check out... the next second, theyre all gone XD



My gosh.. I guess it's best to just pick one item really fast and checkout as fast as you can! It's like the hunger games bell tree style..


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 20, 2015)

Prabha said:


> My gosh.. I guess it's best to just pick one item really fast and checkout as fast as you can! It's like the hunger games bell tree style..



yes, it rlly is like the hunger games ^^; youre practically racing to buy the collectibles, its sometimes ridiculous XD


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Prabha said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard is it to get a collectable from a restock?



like...a 10. Not even jk lol. Gotta be fast and lucky


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Chocolate Cake, man, that's one of the first collectibles to sell out during restocks. People are hungry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Chocolate Cake, man, that's like the first collectible to sell out during restocks. No kidding.



It must be the most pooular collectible then. It's also my favorite (better than the green pinwheel).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It must be the most pooular collectible then. It's also my favorite (better than the green pinwheel).


Who doesn't like chocolate covered cake.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It must be the most pooular collectible then. It's also my favorite (better than the green pinwheel).



Why would you call your favorite collectible poo. 

lol I'm just teasing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Why would you call your favorite collectible poo.
> 
> lol I'm just teasing



Typo discovered. Thanks a lot.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 22, 2015)

Prabha said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard is it to get a collectable from a restock?



Dude i saw a chocolate cake and didn't know that it was "rare" too so I didn't get it. 2 or so min later I changed my mind and said ok let's get it. Goes to shop to check.... and it's sold out... I happened to have checked the shop when it was in stock. Shouldve used my luck properly lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

When an item is restocked do they tell us how many of each item is available? Or even if they don't do you guys know?


----------



## Coach (Feb 22, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> Dude i saw a chocolate cake and didn't know that it was "rare" too so I didn't get it. 2 or so min later I changed my mind and said ok let's get it. Goes to shop to check.... and it's sold out... I happened to have checked the shop when it was in stock. Shouldve used my luck properly lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> When an item is restocked do they tell us how many of each item is available? Or even if they don't do you guys know?



It says in the shop when you mouse over an item How many were restocked and how many are left. We don't know when they have been restocked unless it is an important event. When it was Halloween, we got a clock counting down to the next restock sometimes!


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 22, 2015)

Coach said:


> It says in the shop when you mouse over an item How many were restocked and how many are left. We don't know when they have been restocked unless it is an important event. When it was Halloween, we got a clock counting down to the next restock sometimes!



I see thank you!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand all the fuss about the on-site collectibles but I guess I'd better start paying attention o_o


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

ugh its painful, once I saw the countdown at theShop it had like 4 hours and 23  minutes but I fell ASLEEP ;V ;;


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 24, 2015)

I just noticed that February Birthstone (Amethyst) is back in stock.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 24, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I'm not sure I understand all the fuss about the on-site collectibles but I guess I'd better start paying attention o_o



I don't really understand either, but I got mine because I figured I'd be on this forum for probably awhile.. so might as well look flashy!


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 24, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I don't really understand either, but I got mine because I figured I'd be on this forum for probably awhile.. so might as well look flashy!



Wow you joined a day earlier than me but collected so many already.... O_O pro level


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 24, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> I just noticed that February Birthstone (Amethyst) is back in stock.



Back? It's been there for the past three weeks and it never runs out of stock...


----------



## Heyden (Feb 27, 2015)

When was the last Restock? And when will the next one come around?


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 27, 2015)

Speaking of restock, I wonder when the next direct will be, the last one was over 2 months ago.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> Speaking of restock, I wonder when the next direct will be, the last one was over 2 months ago.



We don't know this yet. The staff will tell us when it's time. Directs are unpredictable and uncommon.

But here is my question: once the apple collectible comes out, will there be anymore directs after this?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> We don't know this yet. The staff will tell us when it's time. Directs are unpredictable and uncommon.
> 
> But here is my question: once the apple collectible comes out, will there be anymore directs after this?



Uhh, yeah, probably.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> We don't know this yet. The staff will tell us when it's time. Directs are unpredictable and uncommon.
> 
> But here is my question: once the apple collectible comes out, will there be anymore directs after this?



there were directs before the fruit you know

gonna sound weird but

the site doesn't revolve around collectibles.


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> there were directs before the fruit you know
> 
> gonna sound weird but
> 
> the site doesn't revolve around collectibles.



WHAT??!! Are you serious?!


(LOVE the avatar, btw!! Super Awesome!) 

Also...where does one find the Bell Tree Direct? I have NEVER ever seen it!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> WHAT??!! Are you serious?!
> 
> 
> (LOVE the avatar, btw!! Super Awesome!)
> ...



oh god kaiaa and prof gallows are viewing

They're in the Bulletin Board board


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> *oh god kaiaa and prof gallows are viewing*
> 
> They're in the Bulletin Board board



You can't run or hide. We've been spotted.


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> oh god kaiaa and prof gallows are viewing
> 
> They're in the Bulletin Board board



Here comes the AXE....or maybe we are all going to the Gallows? pun intended...


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> there were directs before the fruit you know
> 
> gonna sound weird but
> 
> the site doesn't revolve around collectibles.



Truth is a hammer crashing down upon a glass table.


----------



## f11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pretty easy to get. I once got 3 yellow letters.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Truth is a hammer crashing down upon a glass table.



Are you trying to say I'm the pot calling kettle black

pls dont ban


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Are you trying to say I'm the pot calling kettle black
> 
> pls dont ban



Well, you weren't...but then you talked about pot... so there's that.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> there were directs before the fruit you know
> 
> gonna sound weird but
> 
> the site doesn't revolve around collectibles.



Why do I find it ironic that, it's you who say that of all people >.>
*looks at your collectibles...*


----------

